
Tesla engineer lived in a van for 5 months and paid off his $14k student loans - Futurebot
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-employee-lived-out-of-van-2015-11
======
justin66
_" At the same time as I was developing those thoughts, I met a guy who works
at Tesla, who at the time was living in his Subaru Forester," he says. "He'd
been doing it for a year."_

Not great job recruitment material for Tesla.

~~~
Joof
I think it says more about the employees of Tesla then Tesla itself.

------
knughit
Suppose you have a job like this and you are looking at saving $15k/yr plus 8%
student loan interest by being intentionally homeless.

Looking at your 5yr career trajectory, is it worth it, financially? (besides
the character builder aspect, which is cool)

I did a lot of stuff to save money when I was younger , and now I have enough
assets that I wouldn't mind paying my past self rent to avoid some hellholes.

------
turnip1979
Bay area home prices being what they are, I would do this in a heartbeat if I
wasn't worried about safety.

